# CC 8 lb Bass



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Went to a SOMA56 club musky outing at Ceasar Creek Lake yesterday and all I caught was the stinkin' 8 lb. large mouth bass. It measured 25" and was weighed on my Boga Grip right at 8 lbs. Caught it on a big white Hammer lure. I couldn't get this fish back in the water soon enough to suit me. It was cutting into my musky fishing time.

This is not the first time a 8 lb bass got on one of my baits at this lake. A couple of years ago I caught another bass the same size on a rattle trap and when I was reeling it in there was a musky following it so I just measured it and threw it back as quickly as I could. I didn't even bother taking a picture of it.

Maybe I should start going to Bass Tournaments and maybe I will catch a 50+" Musky?

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd...._=1418867290_234734f25a7f437c850371e3ed78ed15


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Big Fish! Congrats!!!:B:B:B


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Haha too funny and I can't wait to fish CC in October with SaugeyeTom!


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Wow, very nice fish 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

You don't see alot of those size bass, good job.


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

montagc said:


> Boom.
> 
> Lol, nice fish!
> 
> ...



Ha! Automatic comment now every time someone catches a big LM.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Now THAT looks like an 8 lb bass.
Someone must be feeling pretty silly right about now.
Crow tastes nasty i'd guess.
Egos aside....

Well done


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

my buddy on Sat night at CC caught a 4.5LB LMB during our catfish tourney...while fishing for catfish..LOl



Darn nice fish, Well done...
Salmonid


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bellbrookbass said:


> Haha too funny and I can't wait to fish CC in October with SaugeyeTom!


Just sround the corner! Booom!


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Thats a dandy, wish I could accidentally catch an 8lbs bass!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

is annoyed by an 8# bass!

That's a beauty, Les.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

You caught a sweet bass AND wore a bad-ass hat! I thought that was Matulmj's thing, but you sure give him a run for his money:


----------



## celton (Aug 19, 2014)

I'll be spending the day out on CC tomorrow. I hope to be endlessly annoyed...:B


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

BOOM! There it is 8lbs of glory or unwanted glory? I think I need to change my attitude toward big fish, seems I got it backwards?!?!? 

Well done I think?


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

That is a massive slouch of a bass. Nice catch. I'll trade that for a Muskie any day. Don't need to keep as many bandaids on the boat when you're bassin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

